# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  من يتحفنا بترجمة -ولو مختصرة- للشيخ عبدالمحسن العسكر؟

## أبو حازم البصري

الشيخ عبدالمحسن بن عبدالعزيز العسكر -نحويٌ مفسرٌ فقيه- ، استمعوا إليه ولن تملكوا إلا أن تحبوه، أسلوبٌ أخّاذ و(معلم) من الطراز الأول. 
أحببته في الله وكلي أملٌ أن ألقاه. 
لله دره الذي ذاك الذي يتحفنا بترجمةٍ ولو مختصرة لهذا الشيخ الحبيب.
صفحته في البث الإسلامي.

----------


## الخالدي

أعرف عن الشيخ أنه يكثر الأخذ من العلامة البراك ، ولديه شهادة دكتوراه في البلاغة وله أبحاث متميزة منشورة و غير منشورة .

----------


## أبو حازم البصري

جزاك الله خيراً أخي الخالدي، وأول الغيث قطرة.

----------


## ممعن النظر

الشيخ عبدالمحسن من أسرة العسكر المشهورة في بلدة المجمعة شمال مدينة الرياض ويرجع أصله إلى قبيلة عنزة .

وزيادة على أخذه من العلامة البراك فهو تلميذ نجيب لفقيه الحنابلة عبدالله بن عقيل - متع الله بهما -

والشيخ مجلسه ممتع غزير الفوائد , وليس شئ أبغضُ إليّ من الذي يقاطع حديثه واسترساله في إمتاع الحضور بغرائب النكت والمُلحٍِ والطرائف .

وله رسالة نفيسة في أحكام الإقتباس من القرآن الكريم - لم أجد مثلها في بابها .

----------


## أبو حازم البصري

أحسن الله إليك أخي ممعن النظر كما أحسنت إحساناً عظيماً.
إضافتك قيمة، ولكن المعلومات عن الشيخ ومؤلفاته على الشبكة شحيحةٌ جداً !

----------


## أبو حازم البصري

هل من مزيد؟

----------


## أبو عبدالرحمن

علامة جليل على صغر سنه ، فهو من مواليد 1386 هـ
تتلمذ على أكابر الشيوخ كابن باز وابن عقيل وابن جبرين وعبدالرحمن البراك وعبدالله السعد وآخرين
تتلمذ كذلك على كتب الشيخ ابن عثيمين وقرأ كثيراً منها مرات وكرات
قارئ نهم ، له بصر بالكتب ومناهج المؤلفين قل نظيره ، ومكتبته من أنفس المكتبات الخاصة بمدينة الرياض
قرأ القرآن على بعض أكابر المقرئين وله إجازتان عاليتان :

إحداهما : من العلامة محمد عبدالحميد عبدالله الاسكندراني
والأخرى من العلامة : أحمد مصطفى أبو الحسن ..

يعمل أستاذاً للبلاغة بكلية اللغة العربية بجامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية بالرياض
يؤم مسجد الأميرة نورة بنت الملك عبدالله بحي النخيل ، ودروسه فيه كثيرة في علوم الشريعة واللغة
معروفٌ بالغيرة والقوة في الحق والاحتساب على الولاة والسعي مع ذوي الحاجة
أحسبه كذلك والله حسيبه ، تقبل الله منا ومنه

----------


## محب الأدب

على الخبير سقطت يا صديقي
هذا رجل ؛ هدّك من رجل 
وحسبك من رجل يقول الشيخ العالم عبد الكريم الخضير في مجلسه : " لا أتكلم في اللغة وأنت موجود"
ولن أسترسل في الحديث عن علمه واطلاعه وتضلعه في علوم العربية والقرآن الكريم ..
فهذا يتكلم عنه من درس عليه أو دارسه  
فهم به أعلم ، وكلامهم عنه أصدق ...
ويكفيك مكتبته الضخمة العامرة بالكتب النادرة الأصلية وربما وجدت على بعضها إهداءات 
مؤلفيها الذين قضوا من عشرات السنين
كما يكفيك كتاباه " مراصد المطالع " للسيوطي تحقيقاً ، و "أدب الاقتباس" تأليفاً 
أما أنا فسأتكلم عن جانب عظيم يخص الضعفاء أمثالي من الناشئة 
وهو التواضع ولين الجانب
هذا الخلق الذي أصبحت لا تسمع به إلا في كتاب أو تحت التراب
نعم أيها الأخوة 
لقد رأيت التواضع مع هذا الرجل كقاحاً سفاحاً بلا حجاب من تصنع أو مجاملة  
زرته في مسجده وأنا لا أعرفه ولا يعرفني
فكأني أمام رجلٍ أعرفه من سنين 
قلت له : أنقل لك تحيات وسلام فلان !
قال لي : هذا خطأ بل قل تحيات فلان وسلامه لأنه لا يعطف مضاف على مضاف أو كما قال ...
ثم دار الحديث بيننا أجمل ما يكون وأصدق ما يكون ...
وفي آخر الحديث اعتذرت إليه قائلاً : أشغلتك ياشيخ وضيعت وقتك مع أمثالي 
فرد علي : لا تقل( أشغلتك ) بل( شغلتك ) لأنه فعل ثلاثي ...
نعم إن الذي يعرف هذا الرجل لمن المجدودين !
http://www.bab.com/persons/78/person....cfm?cat_id=21

----------


## أبو حازم البصري

ما شاء الله ما شاء الله، جزى الله الأخوين أبا عبد الرحمن ومحب الأدب خير الجزاء. 
ولي عودة إن شاء الله.

----------


## عبدالله العلي

وله مذكرة ماتعة في مسألة المجاز ، ناقش فيها مسألة المجاز بتفصيل الخبير ، ودافع عن القول بدخول المجاز في اللغة ، ولو تيسر لي وقتا أطول لنقلت لكم منها .

----------


## أبو عبيدة محمد السلفي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أين تراث الشيخ ؟

----------


## أبو عبيدة محمد السلفي

> وله مذكرة ماتعة في مسألة المجاز ، ناقش فيها مسألة المجاز بتفصيل الخبير ، ودافع عن القول بدخول المجاز في اللغة ، ولو تيسر لي وقتا أطول لنقلت لكم منها .


لا تحرمنا إياها بارك الله فيك

----------


## محمد براء

وله مذكرة ماتعة في مسألة المجاز ، ناقش فيها مسألة المجاز بتفصيل الخبير ، ودافع عن القول بدخول المجاز في اللغة ، ولو تيسر لي وقتا أطول لنقلت لكم منها .

هل نشرت ؟

----------


## عبد الحميد الأثري

يا إخوان 
بحاجة إلى شرحه لكتاب البلاغة فهل من معين، وأرجو أن لا يحيلني أحدكم على موقع البث فالدروس المرفوعة هنالك مخرومة

----------


## عبد الحميد الأثري

أريد رقم هاتف الشيخ عبد المحسن العسكر لو سمحتم

----------


## ولاءالدين

الترجمة : من موقع طريق الإسلام
هو: عبد المحسن بن عبد العزيز العسكر، ولدَ بمدينة الرياض عام 1386هـ، وبها نشأ ودرسَ، التحق بكلية اللغة العربية بجامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية بالرياض وتخرج منها عام 1408هـ، عيِّنَ معيداً بقسم البلاغة بكلية اللغة العربية بجامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية، ثمَّ حصل على الماجستير من القسم نفسه عام 1414هـ وكان عنوان رسالته (أسلوب الإنشاء في سور المفصل-دراسة بلاغية تحليلية) وقد حصل على تقدير(ممتاز)، ثم حصل على الدكتوراه عام1420هـ وكان عنوان رسالته (تحقيق ودراسة كتاب الطراز المتضمن لأسرار البلاغة وعلوم حقائق الإعجاز ليحيى العلوي) وحصل على تقدير (ممتاز) مع مرتبة الشرف الأولى.



- أشهر المشايخ الذي استفاد منهم في دراسته الجامعية:

1- فضيلة الشيخ العلامة محمد بن عبد الرحمن القاسم - رحمه الله.

2- فضيلة الشيخ الدكتور محمد بن عبد الرحمن المفدى - حفظه الله.



- أشهر المشايخ الذين درس عليهم خارج الدراسة النظامية ولا زمهم ملازمة تامة :

1- الشيخ العلامة الجليل: عبد الله بن عبد العزيز العقيل - حفظه الله - وقد قرأ عليه مصنفاتٍ عدة منها: صحيحا: البخاري ومسلم، وزاد المستقنع، ودليل الطالب، والتسهيل في الفقه، ومسائل الإمام أحمد، ومختصر ابن النجار في أصول الفقه، والورقات، وأخصر المختصرات، ومنهج السالكين وغيرها.

2- الشيخ العلامة: عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن بن جبرين - حفظه الله - ، حيثَ لازمه وقرأ عليه قرابة ثلاثةَ عشرة سنة، ومما قرأ وحفظ عليه: بلوغ المرام، وزاد المستقنع، وألفية ابن مالك، ونخبة الفكر، وكتاب التوحيد، والعقيدة الواسطية، والرحبية، ونونية ابن القيم، والآجرومية، ومقامات الحريري، وغيرها.

3- الشيخ العلامة: عبد الرحمن بن ناصر البراك - حفظه الله - وهو أقربَ شيوخه إليه وله به صلةٌ وعُلقةٌ علميةٌ وثيقة من عام 1408 إلى يومنا هذا، وقرأ عليه من المصنفات والمؤلفات والمطولات ما لا يُعدُّ ولا يُحصر.

4- الشيخ العلامة: عبدالله بن حسن بن قعود - رحمه الله - وقد قرأ عليه في علم الفرائض.

5- الشيخ العلامة: صالح بن فوزان الفوزان-حفظه الله-، وقرأ عليه في العقيدة والحديث والفقه.

6- الشيخ الحافظ: حسن بن عبد اللطيف بن مانع - رحمه الله - ، قرأ عليه في الفقه والتاريخ والحديث.

7- الشيخ النحوي الكبير: محمد بن عبد الرحمن المفدى - حفظه الله - وقرأ عليه في إعراب القرآن لابن النحاس، وعقود الزبرجد في إعراب المسند، والإشادات والإفادات للشاطبي.

8- الشيخ: عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن السعد - حفظه الله - وقرأ عليه مسند الإمام أحمد، وسنن النسائي، والدارمي، وبعض كتب العلل والمصطلح.

9- الشيخ اللغوي: الحسن بن سالم الشنقيطي - حفظه الله - (نزيل مكة) وقرأ عليه ألفية ابن مالك، ومعلقات العرب العشر، وغيرها.

- نتاجه العلمي:

أ- المقروء:

للشيخ كتبٌ وتحقيقاتٌ منها من رأى النور، ومنها شيءٌ لم يطبع، منها:

1- الاقتباس- أنواعه وأحكامه - (دراسةٌ شرعيةٌ بلاغية من القرآن والحديث) وقد طُبع عام1425 عن دار المنهاج بالرياض.

2- تحقيق كتاب (مراصد المطالع في تناسب المقاطع والمطالع-بحثٌ في العلاقات بين مطالع سور القرآن وخواتيمها-للإمام السيوطي) وقد طُبع عام 1426هـ، عن دار المنهاج بالرياض.

3- إصلاح الإيضاح (استداركاتٌ ومناقشاتٌ لمسائل في كتاب الإيضاح للخطيب القزويني) وهو قيْد الطبع.

4- شعرُ الغزل ونظرةٌ سواء) وهو قيْد الطبع.

5- تفسير جزء تبارك .. مخطوط. 

6- مذكرةٌ في (حقيقة المجاز) مخطوطة.

وللشيخ مشاركةٌ في موقع (باب) تتمثلُ في خطبٍ ومواعظَ وإجاباتٍ قيمة كثيرة لأسئلة الزوار في شتى العلوم والفنون.

على هذا الرابط:

http://www.bab.com/persons/78/person....cfm?cat_id=40

وغيرها..

ب- المسموع:

للشيخ -حفظه الله- محاضرات و دروسٌ شرح فيها متوناً عدة، وقد سجِّلتْ، وهي في طريقها للنشر منها:

1- تفسير القرآن وإعرابه وبلاغته.

2- شرح الآجرومية.

3- شرح كتاب"دروس البلاغة".

4- شرح مقدمة القاموس المحيط.

5- شرح ألفية ابن مالك.

6- شرح زاد المستقنع.

7- محاضراتٌ وخطبٌ متفرقة.

وغيرها





وقد بدأ الشيخ في إلقاء الدروس منذ عام 1415هـ في فنون شتى في جامع الأميرة نورة بنت عبد الله بحي النخيل بشمال الرياض، فكان مما شرح:

الأصول الثلاثة، والقواعد الأربع، وكتاب التوحيد، والطحاوية، والدرر البهية، وزاد المستقنع، وبلوغ المرام، وعمدة الأحكام، وتفسير القرآن وأصوله،والورقات ونظمها، ودروس البلاغة، والآجرومية، وملحة الإعراب، وغيرها، إضافةً إلى ما يلقيه من المحاضرات والكلمات.

ودروسه تتسمُ بالعلم الجم، وقوة التأصيل العلمي، ووفرة الفوائد والفرائد، والاطلاع الواسع، وبعد الأُفق، والأسلوب الأخَّاذ الذي لا يُملّ.

وللشيخ نشاطٌ ملموس في الدعوة إلى الله في أقطار العالم الإسلامي فقد ذهب رسمياً إلى بلادٍ عدة كإندونيسيا، وساحل العاج، وغيرها.



والشيخ - سدده الله - قارئ نهم ، له بصر بالكتب و درايةٌ بمناهج المؤلفين قديماً وحديثاً قل نظيره ، ومكتبته من أنفس المكتبات الخاصة بمدينة الرياض.



*ثناءُ العلماء عليه:

قال الشيخ العلامة عبد الله بن عقيل - سلمه الله - في لقاء في قناة المجد لما سُئل عن أبرز تلاميذه، قال:( أبرزهم الشيخ الدكتور عبد المحسن العسكر وهو رجل فاضل، وعالم وعنده معرفة وحذق وحفظ، وتسأله في أي فن عنده علم، لا سيما في اللغة العربية، وهو يأتي يدرس علينا باسم أنه يدرس علينا ونحن نستفيد منه أكثر مما يستفيد منا)

وقد قال الشيخ عبد الكريم الخضير (لا أتكلم في اللغة وأنت موجود) - شرح حديث جابر-

ويعملُ الشيخ حالياً: أستاذاً مشاركا بجامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية بالرياض وإماماً وخطيباً لجامع الأميرة نوره بنت عبد الله بن عبد العزيز بحي النخيل بشمال الرياض.

وفقنا الله وإياهُ لما يحبه ويرضاه.

----------


## ولاءالدين

رابط الدروس بطريق الإسلام
http://ar.islamway.net/lessons/scholar/1401

----------

